# Is this real?



## Average Joey (May 30, 2005)

I found this gif on another message board.

Kind of freaky.


http://www.strike9.com/confusid/image001.gif

[Edited on 5-30-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 30, 2005)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Average Joey (May 30, 2005)

What is that he drank?I see he lit it on fire.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 30, 2005)

My guess, a shot of te-kill-ya!


----------



## Average Joey (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> My guess, a shot of te-kill-ya!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 31, 2005)

I'm gonna say it again. Drink beer! It's better for you and it won't catch fire.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 31, 2005)

i think it is called a "flaming" something. If you have ever seen the attempted "acting" on the movie Daredevil (pure Pelagianism, btw), one of the bad guys drinks something like that.


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> the movie Daredevil (pure Pelagianism, btw)



Could you elaborate?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 31, 2005)

He ends the movie almost literally saying the he or she (his girl) saved him.

Actually, I think the pronoun is relfexive: he says something like she taught him to save himself.

[Edited on 5--31-05 by Draught Horse]


----------

